# My day at the Olympics



## SpruceRI (4 August 2012)

I just have to write about my experiences at the Olympics today, partly because my ticket for the Dressage today was a fairly last minute offer - I hadn't been successful in the bid for any tickets online, so was ecstatic when one of my friends offered me one that her friend had spare.

Anyway - the whole thing from beginning to end was AMAZING!!  

From the 'Pink People' (the 'Games Makers' in their pink tabards) helping at all the stations and around the streets pointing the way (I ALWAYS get lost in London), to the Navy chaps who were doing the Security/Bag checks at our entrance, to the Army, to the Police.

Everyone was sooo cheerful, happy and polite, it really made all the difference.

The stations that we travelled through were cleaner, brighter..... all the Olympics signs were in pink, so you couldn't get lost (even me!)

We had amazing seats, very near the front and just behind the 'E' marker.

It rained for the 10 mins or so that I took going to the loo, so I remained dry!

And the dressage was brilliant.


What a day )


----------



## KerslakeEquestrian (4 August 2012)

Glad to hear you had a great time. I have to totally agree with you. I went yesterday and found everything to be super organised which resulted in a fantastic day. Everyone was so helpful and happy - made for my most enjoyable trip to London to date


----------

